# a bikes a bikes



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

your a lot better off buying a good second hand bike,than buying an expensive crap one,like most things ignore the hype and what are you left with,at the end of the day,a bike is only as good as the person who is riding it,no matter if it cost £10 or £10,000 ps , dont buy carbon crap,alloy,crap titainium crap,stick to steel,and your money will be well spent, and dont listen to outherwise and only a mug would would get caught up in the hype, imagine a person buying an old bike for a quide and riding round europe,would that be a crap bike


----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2015)

There are a lot of people here who no nothing about bikes, so how would they know if they find a good one, buying second hand is fine if you know what you are looking at. I personally would not buy second hand carbon frame unless i new the history of it, That would probably mean buying of someone i have ridden with and i know it has not been crashed, ally and steel is a bit different but you can still be caught out. Buying new gives people piece of mind, if there is a problem they just go back to where they bought it from. I know a couple of guy's bought second hand, one was pleased as punch with his purchase the other not.


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> your a lot better off buying a good second hand bike,than buying an expensive crap one,like most things ignore the hype and what are you left with,at the end of the day,a bike is only as good as the person who is riding it,no matter if it cost £10 or £10,000



How does someone, anyone know if a second hand bike is a good deal. Same goes for a new bike. There are some shockingly crap new road bikes on sale and some good ones too.

You could pay out £400 out for a second hand road bike, to find all the components are knackered and it was a £500 to start with. 

Read the reviews, narrow down a search for what you are looking for, and pay only what it is worth.

And finally, there are loads of discounted new bikes on the market at the moment, over 40% off in some cases.


----------



## Panter (20 Mar 2015)

As above, a knackered crankset could effectively render a bike a write off whilst not being immediately apparent on a quick test ride.
I'd always advise someone to get something of decent quality, new. If going for 2nd hand, then check carefully or take someone who does know what to look out for.
Definitely 2nd hand bargains out there, a lot of people buy a bike with all the best intentions then never use the thing. But, buy carefully.


----------



## Moodyman (20 Mar 2015)

What that bike in your avatar Paddy? It looks neat.


----------



## mattobrien (20 Mar 2015)

I have two bikes*, both ridden by me, but one is better than the other 



*actually I have five, but two is all that is necessary for the purpose of this illustration.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)

I bought a new bikes ages ago and I thought a bikes a bikes , but after a while of riding the bikes it turned out not to be as good as bikes as I thought , the bikes was so I bought another bikes , that I thought would be a better bikes , but then I bought another bikes and gave the first bikes away and he thought the bikes needed work so probably not worth it so that bikes not really a bikes but I still have my ones and I ride them around the park and do skids .


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2015)

Some of us like nice new shiny things and have the funds to indulge


----------



## Jimidh (20 Mar 2015)

That's not true at all - as above I have a number of bikes - some are nicer to ride than others , some are faster than others .

Guess what - the faster nicer to ride ones were the most expensive ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2015)

It is hard for someone new to cycling to find what works for them, but well worth that journey. New or used bicycles, doesn't matter. Relationship between bike and rider does.


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2015)

The satisfaction of getting the bike out of the shop, brand new , is worth every penny, knowing that you are the first one to own it and ride it.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Mar 2015)

What a load of horse sh*t.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Mar 2015)

Ah - got it - A bike's a bike


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2015)

Why can I not ride up the hills on my 5 geared bike, but I can do so on my 27 geared bike?


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Why can I not ride up the hills on my 5 geared bike, but I can do so on my 27 geared bike?


Because you have the gearing wrong on your five geared bike ?


----------



## Steady (20 Mar 2015)

A crap expensive bike will eventually be a good second hand bike?

Someone has to buy it first.
Best of both worlds.

A bike is only as good as it's intended purpose.


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

derrick said:


> There are a lot of people here who no nothing about bikes, so how would they know if they find a good one, buying second hand is fine if you know what you are looking at. I personally would not buy second hand carbon frame unless i new the history of it, That would probably mean buying of someone i have ridden with and i know it has not been crashed, ally and steel is a bit different but you can still be caught out. Buying new gives people piece of mind, if there is a problem they just go back to where they bought it from. I know a couple of guy's bought second hand, one was pleased as punch with his purchase the other not.


 just stick with a raleigh,you will be fine


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Because you have the gearing wrong on your five geared bike ?


Well, not exactly wrong, it's adequate for town, just not for the hilly countryside 
When does a bike become not a bike?
When you have to walk it instead of riding it


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Moodyman said:


> What that bike in your avatar Paddy? It looks neat.


 its a raleigh,cost me £20


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, not exactly wrong, it's adequate for town, just not for the hilly countryside
> When does a bike become not a bike?
> When you have to walk it instead of riding it


 would it be impossible for a person to go to tesco direct and buy a bike for £75 and cycle round the world?


----------



## young Ed (20 Mar 2015)

well i've ridden steel, aluminum and carbon
over 2,000 miles easily on steel and over 1,000 miles probably on aluminum and less than 100 miles on carbon
i can say there are differences, big ones at that! the weight difference makes a real difference, especially when climbing or sprinting. the comfort difference. all sorts of differences
i want a carbon and will build one up at some point in the future, when i want i can be a pretty fast rider and i reckon on carbon i could easily average 16-18mph for up to about 30 miles with out too much effort, i would really have to push for this on aluminum...
i want titanium at some point in the future, light and strong for touring

they have different properties, different strengths and weaknesses. i wouldn't want to be proper TT racing on steel. likewise i wouldn't want to tour the world on carbon
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> would it be impossible for a person to go to tesco direct and buy a bike for £75 and cycle round the world?


Maybe they should try "The hour " for practice ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> would it be impossible for a person to go to tesco direct and buy a bike for £75 and cycle round the world?


Yes: the Tesco bike would not last until Edinburgh, never mind round the world.


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes: the Tesco bike would not last until Edinburgh, never mind round the world.


 so if some one done it you would be a toss pot then?


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> so if some one done it you would be a toss pot then?


Easy tiger ! I don't think there is any reason to start calling a Lady naughty names


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

i think you lot think the bike makes the man,how modern is that


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)




----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Easy tiger ! I don't think there is any reason to start calling a Lady naughty names


 what ones the lady


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2015)

Troll alert.


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

screenman said:


> Troll alert.


 its ok ,you just seen your self talking s--t


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> what ones the lady


Pat 5MPH . You should say sorry


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2015)

Friday Night Fights, and dinner not even started yet.


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Pat 5MPH . You should say sorry


 sorry


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> i think you lot think the bike makes the man,how modern is that


Tosspot back to you 
Of course you could ride from Glasgow to Edinburgh on a Tesco bike - I did a Pedal for Scotland on my recycled (by a professional bike mechanic though) 5 speed. Never walked a hill, not even Avonbridge. 
Probably the Tesco bike won't be as pleasurable (easy) to ride as the latest carbon, plus will need components replaced after a few hundred miles.
Unless the man (or woman, in my case) is a skinny 20 year old whippet the bike does make a difference.
I did the same sportive the year after (47 miles), on a better geared bike, never even broke sweat, rode it back too!
Meanwhile, old mamils on road bikes keep leaving me for dust


----------



## outlash (20 Mar 2015)

Thread of the week!


----------



## young Ed (20 Mar 2015)

never said the rider makes no difference, you could put a toddler on a pinaerllo dogma costing 10k and wiggo on a tesco BSO.... guess who's going to win!
but trust me, the bike also makes a BIG difference. at some point you reach the point where you feel you can't get any/much faster or better on the bike your on, you are simply so physically fit and so fast or what ever that there is no point continuing on that bikes. my £75 second hand hybrid off ebay weighing 13kg, flat bars, steel frame, pannier rack and 38mm tyres did me fine to start with and carried me for my first 100 mile ride and is still the commuter but i went and bought a second hand alloy road bike on something like 23mm tyres, alloy frame and carbon forks, drop bars, less than 10kg and trust you me i fly on that thing compared to the hybrid! the difference is that between a tractor and a sports car
i say why do all the farmers drive these:





when they could just drive these, simpler, easier to drive and handle and very capable machines. i say keep the old fergie, the fergie is real (fergie is the nick name for ferguson the make of the following beast!):




Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (20 Mar 2015)

outlash said:


> Thread of the week!


of the year possibly?
Cheers Ed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2015)

A bike's a bike, sure, but a rose is a rose is a rose...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2015)

My collection of carbon road bikes and full-suss and hardtail MTB's disagrees


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> never said the rider makes no difference, you could put a toddler on a pinaerllo dogma costing 10k and wiggo on a tesco BSO.... guess who's going to win!
> but trust me, the bike also makes a BIG difference. at some point you reach the point where you feel you can't get any/much faster or better on the bike your on, you are simply so physically fit and so fast or what ever that there is no point continuing on that bikes. my £75 second hand hybrid off ebay weighing 13kg, flat bars, steel frame, pannier rack and 38mm tyres did me fine to start with and carried me for my first 100 mile ride and is still the commuter but i went and bought a second hand alloy road bike on something like 23mm tyres, alloy frame and carbon forks, drop bars, less than 10kg and trust you me i fly on that thing compared to the hybrid! the difference is that between a tractor and a sports car
> i say why do all the farmers drive these:
> 
> ...


I'm with you here. I'd rather drive the wee TE20 than that stupid big green thing. In fact I have driven modern tractors but they aren't the same...


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> i say why do all the farmers drive these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they wouldn't be handed so much money for the next year if they didn't spend last years money .


----------



## young Ed (20 Mar 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'm with you here. I'd rather drive the wee TE20 than that stupid big green thing. In fact I have driven modern tractors but they aren't the same...


TBH i'm happy to drive either but lets face it the big green beast is going to get the job done a lot quicker and in more comfort etc than the lil grey grey fergie! driven both and as i say i'm not too fussed but as for bikes i would much rather be on the road bike than the heavy, cumbersome 16kg tesco thing!
Cheers Ed


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> never said the rider makes no difference, you could put a toddler on a pinaerllo dogma costing 10k and wiggo on a tesco BSO.... guess who's going to win!
> but trust me, the bike also makes a BIG difference. at some point you reach the point where you feel you can't get any/much faster or better on the bike your on, you are simply so physically fit and so fast or what ever that there is no point continuing on that bikes. my £75 second hand hybrid off ebay weighing 13kg, flat bars, steel frame, pannier rack and 38mm tyres did me fine to start with and carried me for my first 100 mile ride and is still the commuter but i went and bought a second hand alloy road bike on something like 23mm tyres, alloy frame and carbon forks, drop bars, less than 10kg and trust you me i fly on that thing compared to the hybrid! the difference is that between a tractor and a sports car
> i say why do all the farmers drive these:
> 
> ...


 i am not talking about doing a tour,im talking about cycling ,a to b ,fun for every one,the way your talking bikes are for the chosen


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Because they wouldn't be handed so much money for the next year if they didn't spend last years money .


 thats why the countrys gone custard


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> would it be impossible for a person to go to tesco direct and buy a bike for £75 and *cycle round the world*?





paddypete said:


> *i am not talking about doing a tour,*im talking about cycling ,a to b ,fun for every one,the way your talking bikes are for the chosen


I think a contingent of Glasgow's Belles on Bikes is gonna go for a wee ride to Cumbernauld soon ... watch out


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Tosspot back to you
> Of course you could ride from Glasgow to Edinburgh on a Tesco bike - I did a Pedal for Scotland on my recycled (by a professional bike mechanic though) 5 speed. Never walked a hill, not even Avonbridge.
> Probably the Tesco bike won't be as pleasurable (easy) to ride as the latest carbon, plus will need components replaced after a few hundred miles.
> Unless the man (or woman, in my case) is a skinny 20 year old whippet the bike does make a difference.
> ...


 i had you fingerd for a plumber, maybe cause i knew a pat ,who was the worst plumber in the plannet


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I think a contingent of Glasgow's Belles on Bikes is gonna go for a wee ride to Cumbernauld soon ... watch out


 your all welcome,just remember, if your hostile,you will leave by the back door


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> your all welcome,just remember, if your hostile,you will leave by the back door


Wot?
Would you be rude to a group of pretty ladies on pretty bikes?


----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> just stick with a raleigh,you will be fine


I ride a Cervelo why would i want to get on a Raleigh?


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

derrick said:


> I ride a Cervelo why would i want to get on a Raleigh?


 my wife ant to hot,but why change her for an expensive looker,when she does the same thing


----------



## young Ed (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> i am not talking about doing a tour,im talking about cycling ,a to b ,fun for every one,the way your talking bikes are for the chosen


for cycling from a to b and/or cycling for fun, well a lighter, better bike makes life easier and faster. i find i have a trillion times more fun on my nice sub 10kg alloy road bike running shimano 105 compared to what i do on my 13 kg, steel frame, flat bar, 38mm tyres hybrid
even if speed isn't your main drive and motive etc i reckon you'd be hard pushed to find anyone that would have more fun on my hybrid!


paddypete said:


> thats why the countrys gone custard


I'm confused by this comment, are you implying farmers are over paid these days?
Cheers Ed


----------



## paddypete (20 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> for cycling from a to b and/or cycling for fun, well a lighter, better bike makes life easier and faster. i find i have a trillion times more fun on my nice sub 10kg alloy road bike running shimano 105 compared to what i do on my 13 kg, steel frame, flat bar, 38mm tyres hybrid
> even if speed isn't your main drive and motive etc i reckon you'd be hard pushed to find anyone that would have more fun on my hybrid!
> 
> I'm confused by this comment, are you implying farmers are over paid these days?
> Cheers Ed


 if you want to get there fast get an engine,for the folkes who like cyccling thats fast enough


----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> my wife ant to hot,but why change her for an expensive looker,when she does the same thing


You obviously have never ridden a nice bike so you would not know the difference, as for the comment about your wife that says a lot about you.


----------



## Shaun (21 Mar 2015)

I've removed the last few posts and don't want to see any further personal remarks.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'm with you here. I'd rather drive the wee TE20 than that stupid big green thing. In fact I have driven modern tractors but they aren't the same...


Looks more like a 35 than a 20! Backend looks wrong for a 20.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

I used the same bike on holiday, my own build(A complete one off), as I used to get there.
That's 300+ miles each way plus general use whilst there. In either case it was, for me, a means of getting from A to B.
Same bike used for general cycling. Nowt wrong with that as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## contadino (21 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> my wife ant to hot,but why change her for an expensive looker,when she does the same thing



...at least you still love and appreciate her, though.


----------



## bpsmith (21 Mar 2015)

Why do those who don't want to spend the money on a more expensive bike, have a pop at those who do?

More so, why do they assume that they look down on everyone who doesn't?

Read some of the posts on here and the same names who discuss expensive bikes also discuss the cheaper ones too if you can be bothered to read the threads @paddypete.

I don't judge people with cheaper bikes or with more expensive bikes than me. Just happy for those who are happy with what they have, irrespective of price.


----------



## Globalti (21 Mar 2015)

This idea that "steel is real" and "old is best" is complete twaddle. Record numbers of people are coming back into the sport of cycling. Why? For the same reason why I have: carbon fibre makes for a lighter, more comfortable, better-handling frame. Compact chainsets are easier for amateur riders. STI shifters and compact handlebars, ditto. My first road bike after 22 years of mountain biking was a 1990 bike in Columbus SLX, a respected steel tube at that time. It didn't handle particularly brilliantly and it beat me up so badly that after 40 miles I was shattered. Now I ride a carbon endurance bike that is fast, smooth, handles like a dream and is still comfortable after 100 miles. There's simply no contest.


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> would it be impossible for a person to go to tesco direct and buy a bike for £75 and cycle round the world?


Do they have to use the Tesco bike to go around the world? They might have a spare


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Why do those who don't want to spend the money on a more expensive bike, have a pop at those who do?
> 
> More so, why do they assume that they look down on everyone who doesn't?
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with it, if someone didn't buy the expensive bikes in the first place we wouldn't have any to become second hand, you need both. What you don't need are the BSO's at the bottom of the chain, where it isn't a BSO because it is cheap but because they cut lots of corners to produce it so cheaply that means that it's made of cheese. There are perfectly good bikes at a range of prices, but as a new person it is very difficult to decide what would suit you and to be able to tell the good from the bad when looking.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Looks more like a 35 than a 20! Backend looks wrong for a 20.


You may be right


----------



## uclown2002 (21 Mar 2015)

The daily posts of @Soup890 made more sense. Come back soup; all is forgiven.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Mar 2015)

Am I still asleep and having cheese induced weird dreams or is paddypete real?


----------



## paddypete (21 Mar 2015)

Globalti said:


> This idea that "steel is real" and "old is best" is complete twaddle. Record numbers of people are coming back into the sport of cycling. Why? For the same reason why I have: carbon fibre makes for a lighter, more comfortable, better-handling frame. Compact chainsets are easier for amateur riders. STI shifters and compact handlebars, ditto. My first road bike after 22 years of mountain biking was a 1990 bike in Columbus SLX, a respected steel tube at that time. It didn't handle particularly brilliantly and it beat me up so badly that after 40 miles I was shattered. Now I ride a carbon endurance bike that is fast, smooth, handles like a dream and is still comfortable after 100 miles. There's simply no contest.


 you wouldn't be able to do a 100 miles if it wasn't for that steel bike


----------



## paddypete (21 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> The daily posts of @Soup890 made more sense. Come back soup; all is forgiven.


 aw he is missing his boy soup


----------



## contadino (21 Mar 2015)

Globalti said:


> This idea that "steel is real" and "old is best" is complete twaddle. Record numbers of people are coming back into the sport of cycling. Why? For the same reason why I have: carbon fibre makes for a lighter, more comfortable, better-handling frame. Compact chainsets are easier for amateur riders. STI shifters and compact handlebars, ditto. My first road bike after 22 years of mountain biking was a 1990 bike in Columbus SLX, a respected steel tube at that time. It didn't handle particularly brilliantly and it beat me up so badly that after 40 miles I was shattered. Now I ride a carbon endurance bike that is fast, smooth, handles like a dream and is still comfortable after 100 miles. There's simply no contest.



This is, maybe the attitude that the OP alluded to. There are those who like cycling for just being out in the fresh air. We don't need to be averaging ever faster times, or be doing ever greater distances. My wife is happiest pootling along at almost walking speed. Is that a bad thing? No. Does that make her bike worse than yours? No.

We're lucky to live in a time when those who want to be a hare can buy a bike that will let them, and those who want to be tortoises can buy a bike to suit.

Debates (ahem) like this only happen when one type of rider gets all judgemental over the other type.


----------



## screenman (21 Mar 2015)

I think the OP is correct in that a bike is a bike, after all it would make a rubbish kite.


----------



## Learnincurve (21 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> just stick with a raleigh,you will be fine



erk. Modern Raleighs are _awful_ awful hunks of metal that weigh even more than bottom of the range Halfords bikes but cost 4x as much.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2015)

If you can afford it then why not. Spend £7000 on a bike if it makes you happy, or spend £70. The OP is talking out of his arse.


----------



## ayceejay (21 Mar 2015)

If a bike is a bike why compare one to a tractor or an ugly wife on the grounds that they are all the same? I mean no one chooses an ugly wife _because_ she is ugly. There are many many bikes to choose from and if you decide you want or need one then you buy one for that purpose and all that stands in you way is money. taste and your ugly wife. If your taste in bikes is similar to your taste in women then you are likely to pick one that looks desperate, like an old steel clunker with a sprung saddle and wide tyres. A better wife/bike would be one who makes you feel good to be around her.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2015)

jayonabike said:


> If you can afford it then why not. Spend £7000 on a bike if it makes you happy, or spend £70. The OP is talking out of his arse.



Rather not. I think the OP asks the question, in a quaint way, as to "What makes you pursue quality in a bicycle? " and "Why do people need such quality, at great expense, when a cheaper bike will do?". As for my own experience, I can state that there is a qualitative difference the minute you sit on a higher quality bicycle, as opposed the mid or lower range. Quality buys durability, comfort, and safety. Some lower quality bicycles I have seen in the US exhibit characteristics I would call downright dangerous, and I see a lot of BSO's, helping out with a local charity that gives away bicycles. Stamped steel brakes are unworthy of the name. Some bottom brackets on these cycles weigh several pounds, it seems to me. Many components are made of steel that is about one level better than pig iron, IMO. Assembly is iffy. I sometimes see on Craigslist some bikes that have been assembled, owned, ridden, and up for sale with the forks mounted backwards.Let alone any background on care and riding skills, all of which one gets from an LBS. I saw one fellow commuting on such a bicycle last year, it was obvious he new naught about gears or shifting. Now the bike has been chained to a post all winter. I'm sure that will put it in fine fettle for spring.


----------



## young Ed (21 Mar 2015)

right, that's it! i'm sorry but i've simply had enough of all the tosh on here!
this shall be my last post on this thread, i shall let you fight it out! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ayceejay (21 Mar 2015)

Ooer ed, not enough respect for your tractor is it?
What about this John Deere with Shimano wheels and low profile tyres


----------



## young Ed (21 Mar 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Ooer ed, not enough respect for your tractor is it?
> What about this John Deere with Shimano wheels and low profile tyres
> View attachment 83236


nah every one knows the JD's are shoot! you want the masseys 
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> nah every one knows the JD's are shoot! you want the masseys
> Cheers Ed


Bear in mind that its a JCB that done a 100mph though.
If you're going for speed.


----------



## young Ed (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Bear in mind that its a JCB that done a 100mph though.
> If you're going for speed.


yeah well do you bale hay at 100 mph or 10 mph? i know what speed i bale at! 
and i know what speed i drive a 7 or 8 ton laden bale trailer stacked sky high (about 25ft long and 20+ft high) above the top of the tractor at
Cheers Ed


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Ooer ed, not enough respect for your tractor is it?
> What about this John Deere with Shimano wheels and low profile tyres
> View attachment 83236


Stay metric, my friends.
I didn't see Massey-Ferguson making any bicycles, either.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Mar 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> erk. Modern Raleighs are _awful_ awful hunks of metal that weigh even more than bottom of the range Halfords bikes but cost 4x as much.



That's not true.


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

derrick said:


> You obviously have never ridden a nice bike so you would not know the difference, as for the comment about your wife that says a lot about you.


 ihave no wife,i just borrow them for a night,and send them home singing


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

its good to see all your comments,keep em comming,after all its all just for fun


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wot?
> Would you be rude to a group of pretty ladies on pretty bikes?


 at 5 mph it will take you's a day to get here,when you take into acount the time it takes to make yourselfs pretty


----------



## sackville d (22 Mar 2015)

I like digging holes, me. Big holes in the earth. I like to use a dessert spoon I found on the floor at Leicester Wood Services years ago. 
Cost me nothing other than the petrol I used to get there. Dug some great holes with that spoon over the years Takes a while to get anywhere
with it but like I say,I like digging holes, me.

Anyway I`ve seen this bloke with some sort of stainless steel Spear n Jackson jobbie digging holes. I bet it was not cheap!
Now here`s the thing. His holes get dug a lot faster than mine,but that means he`s not digging for as long as me. As I`ve said, I like digging holes and the longer I`m digging the
happier I am. So who`s the fool? Thats right, He is. Once his hole`s dug what does he do? Walks around the place, laughing and talking to my wife,looking deeply into her eyes and gently touching her arm.I lost interest in doing that years ago me!

To be honest,if he offered me a go on his flash thing I`d just refuse,cos after having a go on it I`d have to tell him my spoon`s better cos thats just my opinion
and I`m right. I`ve told the wife too. "Don`t have a go on it.You`ll be disappointed with its smooth, comfortable,efficient performance."
The wife says its not the amount of time spent digging the hole but the man who dug it that counts.Thats my girl.
And the idiot who said "When your in a hole,stop digging." was talking out of his hat!! Thats when the fun is just beginning.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Mar 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is hard for someone new to cycling to find what works for them, but well worth that journey. New or used bicycles, doesn't matter. Relationship between bike and rider does.


 They constantly disappoint me, alas. None of them seem to be able to go up hills.


----------



## winjim (22 Mar 2015)

screenman said:


> I think the OP is correct in that a bike is a bike, after all it would make a rubbish kite.


I don't know about that
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forced-off-the-bike-by-high-wind.151856/#post-2978674


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> your a lot better off buying a good second hand bike,than buying an expensive crap one,like most things ignore the hype and what are you left with,at the end of the day,a bike is only as good as the person who is riding it,no matter if it cost £10 or £10,000 ps , dont buy carbon crap,alloy,crap titainium crap,stick to steel,and your money will be well spent, and dont listen to outherwise and only a mug would would get caught up in the hype, imagine a person buying an old bike for a quide and riding round europe,would that be a crap bike


 infact all bikes are not good,you couldn't lug yourself and 15-20kgs around on one of those crap carbon fibre jokes


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Mar 2015)




----------



## sackville d (22 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


>


Do you mind if I join you?


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> your a lot better off buying a good second hand bike,than buying an expensive crap one,like most things ignore the hype and what are you left with,at the end of the day,a bike is only as good as the person who is riding it,no matter if it cost £10 or £10,000 ps , dont buy carbon crap,alloy,crap titainium crap,stick to steel,and your money will be well spent, and dont listen to outherwise and only a mug would would get caught up in the hype, imagine a person buying an old bike for a quide and riding round europe,would that be a crap bike


 just remember this,if i ever get kicked from this forum,i love you all more than life itselfxxx


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> just remember this,if i ever get kicked from this forum.....


I suspect it is just a matter of time!


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> I suspect it is just a matter of time!


 yes well you will have no one to rattle your cage,or maybe soup will come back


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2015)




----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


>


 


uclown2002 said:


> I suspect it is just a matter of time!


 then who would win all the trophies


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2015)

sackville d said:


> Do you mind if I join you?


I think you're doing the right thing. After all Boris's lockring has messed with the CoG, thereby giving him an unstable platform.


----------



## Learnincurve (22 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> That's not true.



Actually it is, check out http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...51_categoryId_165555_langId_-1_MFName_Raleigh

The hybrids are 16kg-19kg and all have low end kit on them and are at a premium price, this is unacceptable. A cheap bottom of the range hybrid should come in at 15kg max. Ridgeback/giant/trek equivalents are all around 13kg and come to £400-£500. Even the scraping of the barrel Halfords own brands that are damn near identical would set you back £150. 

Road bikes are average at best and you are looking at a £200-£500 premium on them just for the badge, cannondale and even specilized solidly whomp them for value for money.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> at 5 mph it will take you's a day to get here,when you take into acount the time it takes to make yourselfs pretty


We are permanently pretty 


paddypete said:


> jif i ever get kicked from this forum


Why? Have you been naughty?


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> We are permanently pretty
> 
> Why? Have you been naughty?


 im always naughty,even when i'm being good


----------



## paddypete (22 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Perhaps, with the money you've saved by buying secondhand, you could buy yourself some grammar and punctuation?


 no i would rather spend it on booz,burds and song and squander the rest


----------



## AndyRM (23 Mar 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> Actually it is, check out http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...51_categoryId_165555_langId_-1_MFName_Raleigh
> 
> The hybrids are 16kg-19kg and all have low end kit on them and are at a premium price, this is unacceptable. A cheap bottom of the range hybrid should come in at 15kg max. Ridgeback/giant/trek equivalents are all around 13kg and come to £400-£500. Even the scraping of the barrel Halfords own brands that are damn near identical would set you back £150.
> 
> Road bikes are average at best and you are looking at a £200-£500 premium on them just for the badge, cannondale and even specilized solidly whomp them for value for money.



I disagree. 

Stated weights are no guarantee of the actual weight. And at the bottom of the range what does it matter, really?

As for road bikes, if you compare the Airlite, Synapse and Allez at the same price point, they're pretty evenly specced.


----------



## Learnincurve (23 Mar 2015)

@AndyRM maybe you missread, those Raleigh hybrids are bottom of the range specs with top of the range prices, you can see them in the same price range and weights on tesco as well and yes those weights are accurate. I lifted a couple of them in halfords and couldn't believe how much they weighed and checked online later - frames seem to be hewn from pig iron.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Mar 2015)

Learnincurve said:


> @AndyRM maybe you missread, those Raleigh hybrids are bottom of the range specs with top of the range prices, you can see them in the same price range and weights on tesco as well and yes those weights are accurate. I lifted a couple of them in halfords and couldn't believe how much they weighed and checked online later - frames seem to be hewn from pig iron.



Nope, I just disagree. Weight aside, Raleigh's bikes are similarly specced with other brands at various price points.


----------



## LimeBurn (23 Mar 2015)

Just noticed that there are 7 pages of discussion yet only 2 forum members have actually liked the original post - makes me think that most on here dont agree that a bike is just a bike - me for one.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2015)

LimeBurn said:


> Just noticed that there are 7 pages of discussion yet only 2 forum members have actually liked the original post - makes me think that most on here dont agree that a bike is just a bike - me for one.


He's even quoting himself.


----------

